# Ikon66 - now part of the TTF team



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The TT-F welcome Paul to the team as a Moderator. 

Paul is now here to help keep the forum running smoothly, and is also here to help if you are experiencing any problems or have any queries with the forum. So if he's online feel free to give him a shout.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on your new role in the TTF Paul, good luck to you 

Regards
Paul


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks chaps, glad to be helping out, i think!! hope  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you broken the site already ?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

How many moderators does the forum have now? Is it just the ones listed or are there more?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> How many moderators does the forum have now? Is it just the ones listed or are there more?


Just the ones listed. Why?


----------

